# Student busted for skittles candy



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What is the world coming to?

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/03/13/skittl ... index.html

NEW HAVEN, Connecticut (AP) -- School officials have decided to go light on an eighth-grader caught with contraband candy in New Haven, Connecticut.

Michael Sheridan, an eighth-grade honors student who was suspended for a day, barred from attending an honors dinner and stripped of his title as class vice president after he was caught with a bag of Skittles candy in school will get his student council post back, school officials said.

Superintendent Reginald Mayo said in a statement late Wednesday that he and principal Eleanor Turner met with student Michael's parents and that Turner decided to clear the boy's record and restore him to his student council post.

Michael was disciplined after he was caught buying a bag of Skittles from a classmate. The classmate's suspension also will be expunged, school officials said. Watch boy explain case »

The New Haven school system banned candy sales in 2003 as part of a districtwide school wellness policy, school spokeswoman Catherine Sullivan-DeCarlo said.

"I am sorry this has happened," Turner said in a statement. "My hope is that we can get back to the normal school routine, especially since we are in the middle of taking the Connecticut mastery test."

Turner said she should have reinforced in writing the verbal warnings against candy transactions.

Michael had said that he didn't realize his candy purchase was against the rules, but he did notice that the student selling the Skittles on February 26 was being secretive.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

I guess they woulden't want to put to much effort into stopping drugs. This is nuts.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hahahahahahahahaha. Guess they wouldn't have liked the tins we always had in our back pocket.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i don't get it...tins of what? mints? haha


----------



## 5tealth (Mar 10, 2008)

that is retarded.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What is the world coming to. That is so stupid.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TANATA said:


> hahahahahahahahaha. Guess they wouldn't have liked the tins we always had in our back pocket.


But then TANATA you were not raised on the liberal east or left coast were you?  There are states out there that think the average citizen is to stupid to take care of themselves, and the government must take care of them. The above is one of those states apparently. I'm waiting until one of them takes meat off the school menu. That might wake some people up. Maybe.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant imagine what they would have done if they would have caught me skippin lunch and my next class to go fishing!!


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

:roll: :withstupid:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

USSapper


> I cant imagine what they would have done if they would have caught me skippin lunch and my next class to go fishing!!


i remeber those days, they got mad at me when i kept the fish 8)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

None of you should be surprised - that happened in the communist republic of Connecticut...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats Bull s***! Candy, are you kidding me! They have to have something more important to worry about!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> I cant imagine what they would have done if they would have caught me skippin lunch and my next class to go fishing!!


Only fishing? Back in the day in Jamestown (1991), my buddies and I, skipped lunch and next period study hall to go hit his farm shelterbelts for pheasants/partridge. We had our shotguns packed up on my gun rack, and came back to school with a limit in the back, and promptly drove over to football practice, where we cleaned the birds out in the Ernie Gates parking lot....

'course at that time we were the Undefeated #1 team in the state... just sayin :wink: I don't think they minded us slipping out of town for a couple hours, as long as our grades were honor roll.

ahhhh those days... I'd bet you can no longer do that now..

8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I shot a buck one night with my bow, let it lay went back the next morning to get it. Did so, went to school. My big ONE class! Got called to the office. They said I had to go home because I can't have a deer in my truck at school. Said it scared kids, and was down right wrong. Don't get me wrong I wasn't trying to bring it there to brag, or show off, I just wanted to make it to my class. We got exemptions from finals if we didn't skip. I brought it home, and they were happy. At first they were talking suspension. :-?

Crazy stuff. Funny part is as I left I saw two kids smoking pot in the lot about 4 cars down. Good thing they are worried about my dead deer. :roll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

o jeeze i better watch whats in my pockets when i go to school wouldnt want to have a piece of candy in there by accident and yet everyday theres kids chewin on the bus, smoking in the bathrooms and i have seen several people sell/do drugs :shake: and then all this over some candy.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Wonder what type of death penalties they use if some student did something real bad.......... Gas chamber, Electric Chair, Hanging or Firing Squad in the court yard. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

R y a n said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > I cant imagine what they would have done if they would have caught me skippin lunch and my next class to go fishing!!
> ...


You off yor box yet????? That was just after ice-off on the rivers, few weeks it was snow hunting between lunch and my last period


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> You off yor box yet????? That was just after ice-off on the rivers, few weeks it was snow hunting between lunch and my last period


just pullin yer leg man... LOL

"my box" 8) *looks around for his soap box* Nope can't find it at the moment. I can't help if we are still the legends in Blue Jay land lore?

:huh:

Hope you are doin well Ryan.. keep yer head down!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike funny thing you should say that,my junior year, a guy left a huge 13 or 15 point buck in the back of his truck for 5 days............ :roll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

We have off campus lunch and the school got all worried about these two buildings because kids smoked in them, little did they know what they smoked, anyways they spent ten g gittin it all enclosed so now when I walk back from the gas station i get to say hi to the kids smoking between the buildings.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

If buying candy is the worst thing that kid does in high school then he better GET A LIFE!! If kids get busted for buying candy then what do teachers get for smoking pot? I knew a maintenance guy for a school that cleaned up to get drug tested every august. After the test he would go smoke hash with the teachers!!! Let's not worry about the teachers but we better make sure the kids aren't buying candy, meanwhile the track coach is doing his track star and the english teacher is having a freshmen's baby!!! Okay so a little extreme but they have all happened!!


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

exact reason im leaving the east coast, bleeding heart women democrats have taken over the east and lost their collective minds.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> legends in Blue Jay land lore?


HA! That title was exsponged the night we broke the 15 year winless streak against the Grafton Hockey team in nail-biting fashion!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Come on people, get real. The school had a policy of no candy on school grounds. You forgetting the times not so long ago that the machines on school property were stocked with fruit, milk, juices, and occasionally snacks like chips or cookies instead of coke, pepsi, and chocolate bars. Seems I recall there were a lot less fat kids in class back then and much healthier students. Get caught chewing gum or eating candy in a class I was in and you stayed after school for an hour or received extra home work as punishment. I'm talking about schools from the east coast to the west coast.

The punishment the boy received certainly was excessive but that seems to have been corrected very quickly. The schools are damned if they do and damned if they don't. The only news worthy thing here is the media making a big deal out of nothing on a slow day and people just looking for something to ***** about.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The schools, Re trying to limit what the kids eat, that is pure wrong. It should be the parents. The serving sizes are smaller, it took me 2 or 3 trips to even get a decent meal. I am very good friends with the head cook and my old high school, and she said that the governement is trying to control and problem out of its reach.

Fat kids, are a result of bad parenting. I am so sure that all of the one meal, these kids eat at school, makes them fat. Oh no lets not blame the parents, its never the parents fault.

Let the kids have candy, its not evil. The school should be concentrating on academics, keeping drugs off the grounds, and making sure the the athletic program doesn't treat kids like shat.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well when you see a thread on lunch room cafeterias and the food they serve let me know. This is about class rooms and restricted foods on school grounds. Ditto for thinking parents can control the kids while they are on school property. That's why schools set the rules, because parents are not there to watch little Johnny. You can't blame everything on the parents no more than you can blame everything on the school officials. It's not the one meal they eat each day which is not even the subject of this thread, but what they cram into their mouths the rest of the day. Unlike those that would let the kids eat candy all day I say kudos to the school for promoting healthy standards for the kids for at least a few hours each day. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. As I said the only thing excessive here was the punishment and that was quickly corrected.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats the dumbest thing i've ever read....

At my school we eat ice cream and stuff in the middle of class and gum chewing is 24/7.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

cwoparson said:


> Unlike those that would let the kids eat candy all day I say kudos to the school for promoting healthy standards for the kids for at least a few hours each day. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. As I said the only thing excessive here was the punishment and that was quickly corrected.


Short and sweet. School did the right thing by upholding the rules that were put in place. The school is an institution for the students. They have yet to understand what the effects of eating snacks all day long can do to them, disruptions it causes (and believe me it does)! That is what the school instructors are there for...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its like at my old school...they outlawed pop. but sold many other worse sugary fatty items


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

In order to maintain good metabolism you should eat 4 or 5 small meals a day. The reason these kids a fatter today is because they chow down on one meal at school and then sit on their butts when they get home and play video games. I remember growing up and spending hours outside playing after school while my Atari and Nintendo sat untill Saturday morning when no one else was up yet.

The school rules are fine but the punishment was insane. What does the school do for fundraisers???? I remember the band, FFA, and everyone else selling boxes of candybars to raise money.

Schools have changed so much over the past few years that it's not even funny. I remember getting spankings at school and now the teachers can't even raise their voice at kids or someone throws a fit.

The one rule that should apply wheather you are in school or the real world is that the punishment should fit the crime. In this case it did not.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

agreed...they shoulda took out their cut on the sale


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

This country is going down the ****ter real fast. I think North Dakota needs to get out of the union and start our own country. :thumb:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ima move in with those indians! im fed up with ohio...dang commies


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

TANATA said:


> This country is going down the ****ter real fast. I think North Dakota needs to get out of the union and start our own country. :thumb:


i guess im moving then. i want to be part of that country


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

we need our own place. a place where the woods are so clean, the ponds are so fresh, and the air is so crisp. a place where the drre and the antlope play. we need a place where no one litters, and the fish are always biteing, and peta dont exist!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh , and no anti gun people allowed!...unless ur anti gun pro bow!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that sounds like a great place.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Our president, G. Dubah has instilled a clause in NCLB(no Child left behind) which specifically deals with health and wellness in school. You may NOT have pop in school that has more than a certain % of surgar in it. So some of you nd high schools students, this is why coke zero is making a comback.
Juices in pop machines are suposed to be 100% juice or they are not allowed. Sports drinks are allowed under the same guidelines as pop.

Candy is not allowed except for certain surgar free types. This does not come from the schools this comes from out federal gov't. I can't speak for every school, but this is a federally mandated project.

Do you have suspend a kid for having candy no, but it is in violation of the health and wellness policy that every public school in the US has to abide by. As for kids smoking pot in the parking lot. Like a colluge of mine once said, "you can only control what goes on inside these walls" If the pot is found in car during a search or they are seen doing it something would be done.

As for other things our our public school employees do not do i have to say this, children are very self-centered whether they are or 18, I was at that age and so were all of my classmates. I not saying that most kids are not kind hearted, but when you combine self-centeredness with a changing homelife, and society focused on how many things a person can obtain( Look at any show on MTV, VH1, and most network shows). This puts public school employees in a tough spot, why because they must maintain and teach the values, that children had 10, 20,30 years ago all the while trying to maintain dicipline that has become more creative everyday.

I am guessing this child with the skittles was asked give them up. when he did not made some sort of scene and was suspended for that. when the media and the parents saw they could make a quick buck off a story blown out of proportion they went for it. After that the story got out and pressure forced the school to go against their suspention policy

Its funny after all this i still like to teach and coach and wouldn't have it any other way.

the end..... [/i]


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thats rediculous!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow I can not believe that this stuff is going on in some schools, it never fails to amaze me at what our goverment tries to force us to do.

Back in the day when I was in school, I had a teacher that would let us cut class to go fishing or hunting( he was the last period of the day) and not only would he let us do it knowingly, he would give us an A as long as we brought him a limit of fish cleaned of course. It really baffeled the administration for a long time, until one day the VP of the school happened to be fishing on the same lake as us. Can you say BUSTED!! That took a lot of explaining on our part, but we never narced on the teacher, since we got away with it for so long. We did sit in detention for a week straght and then went right back to it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sure my HS in the cities still has pop and candy machines everywhere.

If ND is seceding, I wouln't be against extending an invitation to montana and wyoming (maybe even sodak).


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe Montana. Someone get on this I like the idea.


----------

